# Do you like mayonnaise



## I Are Baboon (Dec 13, 2002)

Well....do ya?


Personally, I can't stand the stuff.


----------



## Rusty (Dec 13, 2002)

NO, I don't eat anything that is white and creamy.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by IPMC *_
> NO, I don't eat anything that is white and creamy.


 Those Cadbury Cream Eggs are pretty damn good.


----------



## Rusty (Dec 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> Those Cadbury Cream Eggs are pretty damn good.




Nope you can have those damn things too.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by IPMC *_
> Nope you can have those damn things too.



How about ranch dressing?


----------



## Rusty (Dec 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> How about ranch dressing?



NOPE.......like I said.......White & Creamy....I won't touch it.  Makes me sick just to think about it.  I don't eat cheeze either.


----------



## kuso (Dec 13, 2002)

I`m with you IAB....hate the shit, but like those eggs


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by IPMC *_
> NOPE.......like I said.......White & Creamy....I won't touch it.  Makes me sick just to think about it.  I don't eat cheeze either.



Cheeseless pizza last night?


----------



## Rusty (Dec 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> Cheeseless pizza last night?



OK, you busted me on that one.  I will eat pizza.  But I don't like to eat just cheeze.  Or to even have it on a sandwhich.


----------



## buff_tat2_girl (Dec 13, 2002)

I like it, but I don't eat it much anymore. Same with butter, marg., sour cream, dressing, etc...


----------



## Rusty (Dec 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2_girl *_
> I like it, but I don't eat it much anymore. Same with butter, marg., sour cream, dressing, etc...



pornal mode on: 

_Well hello little school girl, I'm a school boy too._


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by IPMC *_
> OK, you busted me on that one.  I will eat pizza.  But I don't like to eat just cheeze.  Or to even have it on a sandwhich.



  I hear ya.  My wife (MtnBikerChick) hates tomatoes, but she eats tomato sauce.  


 




Why hello buff_tat2_girl.


----------



## buff_tat2_girl (Dec 13, 2002)

Hi all!


----------



## Rusty (Dec 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> I hear ya.  My wife (MtnBikerChick) hates tomatoes, but she eats tomato sauce.




Dude, I could live on tomatoes.  I live in a small farm community.  And I know all the farmers.  They let me walk out into their fields and pick the tomatoes that I want.  And they are cheap as hell here too.


----------



## Rusty (Dec 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2_girl *_
> Hi all!



pornal mode on: 

Do you happen to have any pic's of your tats that you would like to share with us?  Are you married?  or B/F?   or  G/F?  What is your sexual status?

pornal mode off:


----------



## ZECH (Dec 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by IPMC *_
> pornal mode on:
> 
> Do you happen to have any pic's of your tats that you would like to share with us?  Are you married?  or B/F?   or  G/F?  What is your sexual status?
> ...



Very good idea! Lots of people here have tats!!! We can compare..............


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by IPMC *_
> pornal mode on:
> 
> Do you happen to have any pic's of your tats that you would like to share with us?  Are you married?  or B/F?   or  G/F?  What is your sexual status?
> ...






Don't hold back, dude.


----------



## Rusty (Dec 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> 
> 
> Don't hold back, dude.




he he he.....you know me.  I aint shy.


----------



## kuso (Dec 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2_girl *_
> Hi all!



Helllllo there 

Buff and tats eh? Sounds like we need a visual


----------



## Yanick (Dec 13, 2002)

*snaps whip*

DOWN YOU ANIMALS!!


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 13, 2002)

LMFAO! Ya'll are dogs, I swear! *was kinda hoping for pics too* 

Welcome BTG


----------



## Rusty (Dec 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> *was kinda hoping for pics too*




BUSTED.......


----------



## ZECH (Dec 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> LMFAO! Ya'll are dogs, I swear! *was kinda hoping for pics too*
> 
> Welcome BTG


She's just like one of the guys!!
W8 you would look great in one of those painted on soccer outfits!!


----------



## Rusty (Dec 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> She's just like one of the guys!!
> W8 you would look great in one of those painted on soccer outfits!!



OOOOO! yeh,  I got that in an e-mail yesterday.


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> She's just like one of the guys!!
> W8 you would look great in one of those painted on soccer outfits!!



I actually plan on doing a shoot w/ bodypaint in the spring ....not soccer shirts though, lol.

DId anyone see the pic of Timea Majorova in Musclemag...she had a snake painted on her...wrapped around her body...hottest pic I've ever seen.


----------



## ZECH (Dec 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I actually plan on doing a shoot w/ bodypaint in the spring ....not soccer shirts though, lol.


 You plan on posting them on your site??


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> You plan on posting them on your site??




If I'm allowed....not much point in doing them if I can't post them.


----------



## Rusty (Dec 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> If I'm allowed....not much point in doing them if I can't post them.



Thats kinda one sided........since you won't post those nudes.....he he he he


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by IPMC *_
> Thats kinda one sided........since you won't post those nudes.....he he he he




Talk to the biatch about that, lol.


----------



## Rusty (Dec 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Talk to the biatch about that, lol.



he he he.....so he really does wear the pants?  he he he


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by IPMC *_
> he he he.....so he really does wear the pants?  he he he




  Oh yeah? Well just to prove................... almost fell for that one


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 13, 2002)

BTW...I like mayo


----------



## Rusty (Dec 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Oh yeah? Well just to prove................... almost fell for that one



he he he
note to self:  try option #43 next time, she did not fall for #42.


----------



## bigss75 (Dec 13, 2002)

I hate mayo it just taste nasty I think.


----------



## Freeman (Dec 14, 2002)

Yeah, to bring this back on topic here.  I love mayo....however, I find that the Fat Free mayo by Kraft tastes better to me!  I know that sounds absurd but it's true, I like the taste better.  But mayo is yummy..same with ranch dressing..you can put that shit on anything!  fries, baked potatoes, dip pickles in it....use it on pasta...so many ideas...not healthy really, but yummy


----------



## aztecwolf (Apr 8, 2004)

hell no mayo is freak nasty, i guess i am one of the lucky ones a lot of unhealthy foods i really don't like such as mayo, i never evere really loved chocolate too much, and i really am not a big cheese person


----------



## Flex (Apr 8, 2004)

I eat it everyday with my tuna....and i ain't talkin' the light kind either


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 8, 2004)

Mayonaise is okay. I personally go with the flavored kind or a safflower mayo made without eggs, but I don't use it all that much. I do like another Mayo though...


----------



## aztecwolf (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by aggies1ut *_
> Mayonaise is okay. I personally go with the flavored kind or a safflower mayo made without eggs, but I don't use it all that much. I do like another Mayo though...


yeah where is hold the anyway, i would like to see what he says about mayo, if he likes it or not


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 8, 2004)

Uh he had some full fat and some lf in his fridge. I'm assuming his opinion on it is neutral. I used to actually hate mayo, but I moved to a lower carb/higher fat diet and started to use it again. I'm sorta indifferent/neutral now.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 8, 2004)

Mayo is fuqing nar nar!

Like miracle whip though.


----------



## titans1854 (Apr 8, 2004)

mayo is good on turkey sandwiches if there's not too much. Other than that it's pretty nasty.


----------



## NeedMuscleMass (Apr 9, 2004)

I agree.. I hate mayo too


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 12, 2004)

If anyone cares I love mayo, I dont know what I would do with out mayo, Its the only reason I can eat as much food as I do.
I also cant live without mustard or katsup
I am the Condiment King


----------



## sentricyphen (Apr 12, 2004)

health-wise, I can't seem to figure out why people don't use it.
I mean, i never have just out of caution, but its all unsat and is low cholesterol.


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 12, 2004)

DAMNIT! this thread reminded me that easter candy is all on sale today


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by aztecwolf *_
> yeah where is hold the anyway, i would like to see what he says about mayo, if he likes it or not



haha... this thread is funny... Mayo is good on turkey sandwichs and i like some in my tuna, but since my dieting days i have had to switch to the healthy kind, which isn't near as good... Quizzno's has some AWESOME mayo that they put on their sandwiches, it kills me to have to say VERY light mayo when i eat there 

Anyway, my last name is Mayo, hence my username... Miracle Whip is my LEAST favorite nick name growing up... so I naturally HATE THE STUFF!!!!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by HoldDaMayo *_
> Anyway, my last name is Mayo, hence my username...



Thanks for the clarification.  I always assumed your username referred to the food.


----------



## Vieope (Apr 12, 2004)

_ I love it. Mayonnaise  _


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> Thanks for the clarification.  I always assumed your username referred to the food.


Mayo and the hoochie...


----------



## PreMier (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by aggies1ut *_
> Mayo and the hoochie...



You mean "Mayo for the hoochie"?  And not the store baught kind  haha


----------



## PreMier (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice post count 

aggies1ut
Chick in law school....

Elite Member
Registered: Jan 2003
Location: Sacramehto & San Diego, Ca.
Posts: 666
Status: Online!


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 12, 2004)

Lol, ya just noticed myself. This will fix it.


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 13, 2004)

Spitfire
Pulp Fiction

Elite Member
Registered: Feb 2004
Location: The Shooting Range
Posts: 666
Status: Online! 

this will fix mine


----------



## LAM (May 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by aztecwolf *_
> hell no mayo is freak nasty, i guess i am one of the lucky ones a lot of unhealthy foods i really don't like such as mayo



real mayo is far from unhealthy...1.5 grams of saturated fats per serving is nothing and the majority of the fats are monounsaturated.  there are a ton of foods a lot worst than real mayo...


----------



## sentricyphen (May 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by LAM *_
> real mayo is far from unhealthy...1.5 grams of saturated fats per serving is nothing and the majority of the fats are monounsaturated.  there are a ton of foods a lot worst than real mayo...


do you ditch it during your cut?


----------



## LAM (May 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sentricyphen *_
> do you ditch it during your cut?



nah..I still use it when I make tuna salad.  I'm a firm believer in using less of the "real" stuff vs using fake or reduced calorie (low fat) foods...same goes for cheese, ff cheese is nasty as hell so I use less of the real stuff...


----------



## CowPimp (May 7, 2004)

I like it, but only for specific things.  At this point, the only thing I really use it for is moistening up my tuna.


----------



## CowPimp (May 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by LAM *_
> real mayo is far from unhealthy...1.5 grams of saturated fats per serving is nothing and the majority of the fats are monounsaturated.  there are a ton of foods a lot worst than real mayo...



Damn straight.  You just have to be reasonable about the amount you use.  Anything is not good in excess, but mayo isn't that bad at all.


----------



## ms21vegas (May 10, 2004)

I like mayo but not too much.


----------



## BobtheBuilder (May 31, 2004)

hhhhhheeeeeelllllllllllll no


----------



## chronic (Jun 1, 2004)

GOD NO!  i hate tha stuff mayo/miracle whip, same shit different jar  never liked it, never have and never will.
same with ranch dressing or any other kind of dressing  and i dont see how people can eat salad either and actually *PAY* to eat it  i have a tree *AND* a bush in my back yard if i wanna eat that crap why would i pay for it?   think i'll take my chances with MADCOW


----------



## Dipsh!t (Jun 1, 2004)

Love mayo, but only low fat ones tho


----------



## aufan03 (Jun 1, 2004)

Mayo has always seemed like the most pointless condiment to me.  It doesnt seem very healthy, and it hardly has any taste.


----------



## Dipsh!t (Jun 2, 2004)

but you dont eat mayo by itself tho, its good to go with salad dressing.


----------



## 5'9' (Jun 2, 2004)

i love it!


----------



## LAM (Jun 2, 2004)

aufan03 said:
			
		

> Mayo has always seemed like the most pointless condiment to me. It doesnt seem very healthy, and it hardly has any taste.


have you ever actually read the list of ingredients ? the primary ingredients are soybean oil and eggs, both of which are extremely healthy...


----------

